# GameCube Backup Launcher 0.2



## WiiGator (Mar 22, 2009)

GameCube Backup Launcher 0.2 for Wii

Changes:
- Increased speed of reloader
- Fixed bug in PokeMon XD
- Increased speed of audio fix stuff
- Allow to select to start disc itself when using a multi game disc
- Avoid green screen when starting a game (button A)
- Disc change support on startup screen
- Disc change supported for all start methods
- Fixed Kirby's Air Ride
- Fixed non working PAL games on PAL console, when pressing B (e.g. Wario World)
- Support for Freeloader
- Support for Action Replay
- The loader will change the screen format in Wii mode to the screen format of the disc inserted at startup (this solves NTSC problems).

Installation is same as old versions.

Update information:
You don't need to run miospatcher, if you already have a previous version and only want to use "rungcbackup" for starting.
If you want to use Wii Backup Launcher or the disc channel for starting, you need to run miospatcher (and press X).

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5133


----------



## CheatingSoi (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome! Nice work and Thank You.


----------



## golden (Mar 22, 2009)

ya, good job yet again.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 22, 2009)

woo now to patch up and try this with my new tv


----------



## Apex (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaaaaaaaank you!!!!!


----------



## Apex (Mar 23, 2009)

Thaaaaaaaank you!!!!!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Good job!! Keep up the good work! Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 23, 2009)

Bring in the noobs.

Another 40 pages of:
"ZOMG! I LUV YOU!!!"
"OMFG! I CAN'T GET IT TO FUKING WORK!!! HALP!"
"AWSOME W0RK [email protected]!"


----------



## jp_zer0 (Mar 23, 2009)

Any word on Ikaruga?


----------



## War (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh God here we go again. Bai bai blog section, prepare for nub flood.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 23, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Oh God here we go again. Bai bai blog section, prepare for nub flood.


Way to go War, now I know its here. I didn't even know it came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Edit: Speaking of which, where the hell have you been?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2009)

Yay! Action Replay works! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But how come the video switches from NTSC to PAL when loading the disc?


----------



## Kurisuellegarden (Mar 23, 2009)

An error happens with 007 Everything or Nothing.

It just restarts the Wii. I tried, NTSC Y, Auto Patch A, and MIOS Patch B... none work. =\

Just thought it'd be nice for you to know so you know where to head next for the next update if you choose to continue any further. =]


----------



## WiiBlaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks WiiGator Nice Work


----------



## live2play (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm on an NTSC system, and as soon as the AR disc is detected, the screen starts to scroll.  Selecting Y then stops the scrolling and shows the AR menu in black and white.  After selecting the codes for a game and inserting the game, the screen continues to scroll again, making the game unplayable.  Anyone else having this issue"?  It seems that the mode is switching from NTSC to PAL whenever an AR disc is detected.


----------



## kykiske (Mar 23, 2009)

The auto switch thing is freaking me out


----------



## rad.i.kal (Mar 23, 2009)

so yeah, i can't get pal games to work on my ntsc wii... i have a few around... just wondering why... I think this was addressed on the xi release, but possible never answered.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, sweet. Thanks again WiiGator. =)


----------



## Rainy (Mar 23, 2009)

Still get the DRE error with AR 1.14b


----------



## testatura (Mar 23, 2009)

...are saves from o,1xi version causing any troubles with version o,2 ?

*edit*,I read relase notes again,and this seems to use same cios as 0,1 xi,only the loader is changed so saves should work.. 

byy!


----------



## Tetram (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry for being such a noob, but can somebody help me to compile this ? I don't even know what is needed on my computer to do this, and I guess this "make" file should be used...

Again, I did a (quick...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) search on the forum and I couldn't find anything... 
Thanks for your help !


----------



## Satangel (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update WiiGator!
Hopefully Tony Hawks Pro Skater 4 NTSC-U works on a PAL Wii now


----------



## jackschmaltz (Mar 23, 2009)

Tetram said:
			
		

> Sorry for being such a noob, but can somebody help me to compile this ? I don't even know what is needed on my computer to do this, and I guess this "make" file should be used...
> 
> Again, I did a (quick...
> 
> ...



you dont need to compile it, the dol's are in gcbackup0.2.tgz zip after extracting.

great work btw, i'll give it a blast later


----------



## Tetram (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you Jackschmaltz. I didn't see this file. 

And Thank to Wiigator for this release. I'll test it tonight !


----------



## Dilberitio (Mar 23, 2009)

Is there a way to run  the mios patcher offline, i tried online and got a failure to initialize network error or something like that.


----------



## riddle43 (Mar 23, 2009)

this is working so well for me thanks hope to see more from you in latter days


----------



## Levente (Mar 23, 2009)

Great work, only Phantasy Star I&II[PAL] and Pokémon Box[PAL] do not work. Animal Crossing[PAL] works when pressing start, Pokémon Colosseum works as well.


----------



## Russian_Gamer (Mar 23, 2009)

Alien Hominid doesnt work... Error screen. Such a pity!
Thanks anyway


----------



## Levente (Mar 23, 2009)

So WiiGator what is the difference between the new MIOS Patcher and the old one? Because they don't have the same size?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 23, 2009)

Levente said:
			
		

> So WiiGator what is the difference between the new MIOS Patcher and the old one? Because they don't have the same size?


The entire launcher is actually in the MIOS. You can also run it from the Wii Backup Launcher.


----------



## Sstew (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks WiiGator for another great release


----------



## mrbigreddog (Mar 23, 2009)

Rogue Squadron 2 Now Works! Awesome! Thanks for the kickin release!


----------



## YellowYoYos (Mar 23, 2009)

Yet another great release from WiiGator!  Thanks man it works great, keep up the great work.


----------



## cyanide64 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for your continued hard work and dedication.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2009)

The screen issue actually disappeared when i tried using a different TV. 

Tests so far:

NTSC Star Fox Adventures - Works fine, major issues with sound and music

Action Replay w/ Zelda Collection - swapping works now but error occurs everytime i try to use the ocarina


All Hail Wiigator!!


----------



## AsosaYoung (Mar 23, 2009)

Pokemon XD works flawless and DBZ Sagas audio/speed issues seem to be fix. Very good release and P.S. Thanks for your great work.


----------



## The Raziel (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, i have a little problem vithe the backup of action replay 1.14b, whn i am about to start the game i follow the instructions on the screen...but when he tell me to insert the game i insert the game and all goes black...the game is original

PS:sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Zaiga (Mar 23, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> GameCube Backup Launcher 0.2 for Wii
> 
> Changes:
> - Increased speed of reloader
> ...




May I ask what "allow to select to start disc itself when using a multi game disc" means?


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 23, 2009)

The Raziel: If your game is original and you want to use Action Replay, try my AR loader:

http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5385


----------



## wolf-snake (Mar 23, 2009)

naughtynazgul said:
			
		

> The screen issue actually disappeared when i tried using a different TV.
> 
> Tests so far:
> 
> ...


you´re lucky i can´t start a game in colectors eddition the wii restart when i select a game well i´ll keep test it


----------



## tomwalsh (Mar 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi, i have a little problem vithe the backup of action replay 1.14b, whn i am about to start the game i follow the instructions on the screen...but when he tell me to insert the game i insert the game and all goes black...the game is original



I get the same but I'm using backup copies, has anyone got a solution to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my Wii is PAL....


----------



## Domon Kasshu (Mar 23, 2009)

wolf-snake said:
			
		

> you´re lucky i can´t start a game in colectors eddition the wii restart when i select a game well i´ll keep test it
> 
> Ive gotten Zelda Collection and OoT+MQ to work. Press start when booting the game. If you choose to exit and play a different game on the disc, you have to turn the system off completly and restart the game. If you exit thru the menu, you'll get an error code. Same goes for Sonic Gem Collection (All US games). Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Sadly, Ikaruga is still not compatable yet.


----------



## bob1342678 (Mar 23, 2009)

i heard all this talk of action replay 1.14b not working but does 1.14c work?


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 23, 2009)

1.14c is the same as RARE's 1.14b. I compared the two dols with a hex editor. Exactly the same. I have never had a problem using AR pal versions on my NTSC gamecube or Wii using softmod. There is a version of 1.14 that is labelled USA. I can confirm this version is different ( I used a hex editor). They look exactly the same and with same codes when run though.


----------



## dottor_male (Mar 23, 2009)

Sonic Gems Collection NTSC-U now doesn't work. I get a DVD error pressing A or Start.
With Xi it was working (pressing A, pressing start a was getting a green screen). It's on a Multi Game disc and the other games works (All of them are NTSC-U)


----------



## tomazzzi (Mar 23, 2009)

Star wars rogue leader is now working kewllll

Thanks for the update Wiigator !


----------



## robman62 (Mar 23, 2009)

whenever it reads my backup I get a black and white screen collor scrolling mess, as though it is a pal game, but my wii is region free....idk ill wait for an update intil there is a fix i guess


----------



## Dorm3nt (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update Wiigator. I am not really sure if this was something i did, or a bug, but figured since it happened you'd wanna know, in case it is bug or, i really have no idea. Ok so, I have pre-loader installed with cioscorp, softmii n all that junk on a 3.2 NTSC wii, I uninstalled the old MIOS and installed the new one, then turned the wii back on, pre-loader came up, I hit to go to system menu, black screen, waited a few seconds, reseted and BANG system menu loaded fine that time, with none of my channels that were there before..... everything except the bare-bones mii and shop channels was GONE lol, so anyways I am smart and had all that shit backed up onto an sd card in the private folder or whatnot, so as to be able to copy what i want back and forth fairly easily.. just figured it was worth mentioning, so no one FREAKS if it happens to them, I used MIOS 8 for the patching and used the allow wii backup launcher and disc channel thing when i patched and the cios i have installed is Wanin's latest.

Thanks again for the awesome releases, regards

dorm3nt


Edit: I havent' seen that many blocks free on my Wii for AGES


----------



## WiiGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are some answers to the questions:

NTSC and PAL selection:
To get around the TV mode selection problems (if 0.1 Xi was working), you have 3 possibilties:
1. Boot using Wii Backup Launcher
2. Use disc channel
3. Insert a different working disc. Start rungcbackup. Change disc at startup screen (when you see the name of the game).

Action Replay (Select button at startup screen):
Press A to boot copy
Press B to boot original

Phantasy Star I&II - I don't know if you can play this without a network adapter.

Alien Hominid should work (not tested).

Zelda Collection, Gems Collections
In general you need to press START to get games running which reloads itself. The japanese version of Zelda Collection is auto detected, so you can use button A to start.

The GC Backup Launcher is not prepared for Action Replay with reloading games. I need to know the disk id to add auto detection.

Q: What does "Allow to select to start disc itself when using a multi game disc" mean?
A: You can select GCOS on a GCOS multi game disk. Starting GCOS makes no sense, but selecting it for the second disc (press Z).
- So you can start a game from a multi game disk and later change to the second disc, which is not burned on a multi game disc.
- Or you can start Action Replay from a multi game disc and use it with a single game disc.

Ikaruga and XIII is not working, because the audio streaming is immediately reported to stop after start. The game stops when the audio streaming is stopped. Most games ignore this. Someone with the original disc or a working modchip needs to run a test program for me, so I can get the correct return value (I think any game with audio streaming will do it).

James Bond 007: NightFire and Phantasy Star I&II seems to be more than reloading. They are also self extracting. This is not supported by GC Backup Launcher.

I think that the missing sound in games like "1080 Avalanche" and "Star Fox Adventures" will never be fixed, because the hardware doesn't support it. You need to change the drive firmware or need to rewrite to much code of a game. I don't know how the hardware handles the audio stream.


----------



## deftrance (Mar 24, 2009)

In regards to using the Wii Backup Launcher, is there a way to have it load 0.2 instead of xi when it opens? 

I've had no luck in trying to run via disk channel.

All my burns are switching to PAL on my NTSC console.


----------



## rudedoggx (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey there.  I'm having trouble getting the miospatcher's network installation to patch this for Disc Channel use.  I had it working last night, and decided to use AnyRegionChanger to re-install 3.2, for a fresh start.  Anyways, when I tried to install the patch again, I received an error: falied to allocate buffer for encrypted content, size was 808.

_*Edit: did an offline installation of v8, working fine.  Thanks, WiiGator!*_


----------



## kevenz (Mar 24, 2009)

_The loader will change the screen format in Wii mode to the screen format of the disc inserted at startup (this solves NTSC problems)._

the loader starts fine but when I press any button to start a game..... the screen resolution change and the loader freeze.

this happens with any games.


----------



## FenrirWolf (Mar 24, 2009)

deftrance said:
			
		

> In regards to using the Wii Backup Launcher, is there a way to have it load 0.2 instead of xi when it opens?
> 
> I've had no luck in trying to run via disk channel.
> 
> All my burns are switching to PAL on my NTSC console.



Run the new version of MIOS Patcher (making sure to press X before installing).


----------



## Zaiga (Mar 24, 2009)

Why do my NTSC games not have any colour when I launch it, they worked with colour on Xi. Do I have to install a new MIOS or something?


----------



## Speedwagon33 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, I don't get any color either. Although, the game that previously did not work, Baten Kaitos, works fine now.....without color though =\. I also might add it has really wavy lines at the start up for some reason.


----------



## Kakkoii (Mar 24, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## Jojounin (Mar 24, 2009)

Could anyone confirm if the problem with the map freeze in Wind Waker got fixed?

EDIT: ok.. I checked it and it still gets stuck


----------



## Shinobi_3 (Mar 24, 2009)

is there any way at all to make this run in color? i dont see what the point of updating was just to make it black and white?


----------



## Levente (Mar 24, 2009)

Phantasy Star I&II - I don't know if you can play this without a network adapter.

On the gamecube is PSO I&II working without any network adapter, there is an offline mode.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Mar 24, 2009)

to Wiigator: I have an original copy of Ikaruga (PAL). tell me if I can help you with some test. Thanks for your hard work


----------



## Levente (Mar 24, 2009)

In the Zelda collector's edition, when playing the Song of time in Majora's is a problem again!


----------



## wonkizzle (Mar 24, 2009)

Domon Kasshu said:
			
		

> Ive gotten Zelda Collection and OoT+MQ to work. Press start when booting the game. If you choose to exit and play a different game on the disc, you have to turn the system off completly and restart the game. If you exit thru the menu, you'll get an error code. Same goes for Sonic Gem Collection (All US games). Hope this helps.



Please, elaborate. Do I press start when launching the disc itself? Or when launching say, Majoras mask ON the collectors ed. disc? How long do I press it? Do I hold it before I select the game?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 24, 2009)

just on launching the collection disc, at the launcher menu.


----------



## Shinobi_3 (Mar 24, 2009)

is there a way to fix this black and white shit? theres no point of playin fuckin games in black and white


----------



## dodol (Mar 24, 2009)

can I use your launcher on modded wii ?
I like the new "Allow to select to start disc itself when using a multi game disc" feature.


----------



## Ilive2frag (Mar 25, 2009)

I've found that some games work fine but others won't boot at all now. I ran the new miospatcher and pressed x to use the wii backup launcher but no dice!


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 25, 2009)

Should it always say "Patching DVD read MIOSv5 at xxxxxxx" even if you installed another patched mios version like v4 or v8. I noticed it said v5 even after rebooting with hooks and then using the disc channel.


----------



## toastert2003 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm happy with Xi so much, I won't be updating to this one, since I haven't had any problems what-so-ever, (i won't fix what isn't broken). However, I appreciate this release very much, so in the future if I encounter a problem, I'll update to it.. It's nice to know there are good folks out there making this gamecube scene come back into focus more. Now, I just need to solve the problem of being able to find games. No local retailer sells them (used or new), and the online world, I seem to be limited. PM me with any help lol.


----------



## kevenz (Mar 25, 2009)

I tried every options but Starwars Rogue Leader doesn't work for me.

it's always a black screen with no sound.

It's scrubbed, on a multigame disck and I'm on NTSC and 480p.


----------



## wolf-snake (Mar 25, 2009)

Shinobi_3 said:
			
		

> is there a way to fix this black and white bug? theres no point of playin games in black and white


i bet you use a multigame iso the normal game disk work fine but with multigame you need to run them via wii backup launcher gamma or disk channel if you have the softmii pack


----------



## Shinobi_3 (Mar 25, 2009)

wolf-snake said:
			
		

> Shinobi_3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have starfall installed with gc region free/force region video mode thing, and if i run the disc (yeah its a multigame iso) through backup launcher gamma or disc channel, it brings up the old gc backup launcher, the first one released.


----------



## rad.i.kal (Mar 25, 2009)

where can i get V4 and V8? I got five of course, comes with it, where can i get the others?


----------



## wolf-snake (Mar 25, 2009)

Shinobi_3 said:
			
		

> wolf-snake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmm you still got the older versions of the the loader om the sd? try reinstaling the cmios rev 3 and patches again maybe that will fix the gamma mistake


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay i go into template folder, check the readme: put this and this folder in apps.
Then i run homebrew channel and... nothing.
I check the folders. Why no boot.dol files?


----------



## Shinobi_3 (Mar 25, 2009)

wolf-snake said:
			
		

> Shinobi_3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont have it on the sd only on my wii system memory, it was a wad thats why.  i tried reinstallin but still the same thing


----------



## WiiPower (Mar 25, 2009)

I think some people don't understand how the loader in the cMIOS works, so:
If you want the new patches and features in the disc channel and when using Gamma, you have to install the cMIOS from the 0.2 package, because if you boot the gamecube games in these ways, the loader integrated in the cMIOS is started. If you don't update the cMIOS, you would of course use the old loader then.
If you want the new stuff from the loader, you only need the loader and any compatible cMIOS.



			
				Shinobi_3 said:
			
		

> wolf-snake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The starfall gamecube region free patch is a stupid idea, nobody ever heard of anybody having a problem solved by this, actually a lot of problems are caused by this, so whatever you do, turn that off!


----------



## Speedwagon33 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I tried with the gamma channel, and the game does not work =\. The game works in 0.2 though, but it's only in black and white, any help?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 25, 2009)

try installing the patch with the .2 mios installer


----------



## robman62 (Mar 26, 2009)

seriously still no fix to the black and white screen.......


----------



## Shinobi_3 (Mar 26, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> I think some people don't understand how the loader in the cMIOS works, so:
> If you want the new patches and features in the disc channel and when using Gamma, you have to install the cMIOS from the 0.2 package, because if you boot the gamecube games in these ways, the loader integrated in the cMIOS is started. If you don't update the cMIOS, you would of course use the old loader then.
> If you want the new stuff from the loader, you only need the loader and any compatible cMIOS.
> 
> ...



i love you thanks so much finally i can play kirby air ride in color!


----------



## live2play (Mar 26, 2009)

The "The loader will change the screen format in Wii mode to the screen format of the disc inserted at startup (this solves NTSC problems)." feature of the WGCBL seems to be the reason that many people are having the scrolling and black/white problems.  Seems that the WGCBL is incorrectly detecting NTSC discs as PAL.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 26, 2009)

i havent had any issues with any of the GC backup launchers with my Pal 3.2 wii, full color even if its a nstc game


----------



## jrap (Mar 26, 2009)

hmm I tested my retail AR disc with the loader and I get a read error 263. I then burned a backup disc of AR, the loader detects it and I use auto detect to boot. The screen starts scrolling crazy and when I swap discs for the codes I get a pure black screen. You can boot with Y to stop the scrolling, but still fails to load backups. Anybody find a method to get them to work?


----------



## kykiske (Mar 26, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> i havent had any issues with any of the GC backup launchers with my Pal 3.2 wii, full color even if its a nstc game



It seems that the problem is happening in NTSC wii. I have a NTSC wii and the loader change the video to PAL (and really... my discs are NTSC)


----------



## Gabo (Mar 26, 2009)

Since I own the original discs for every gc game I ever wanted, the only backup disc I have for Gamecube Backup Launcher is Donkey Konga Collection (multi iso with PAL and JAP). But it seems that I only get audio when I play PAL on my NTSC Wii (also, cannot save with JAP but I believe that is an issue with those particular games). 

I'm kind of a n00b with the whole video patch thing, but is this one of those scenarios where the video needs to be patched to the game before burning? If so, I guess there's no method for that yet.. I also heard there might be a way to do it with starfall, but I don't know much about that.

Any help is always appreciated


----------



## robman62 (Mar 26, 2009)

kykiske said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope somebody figures this one out soon, I just got a new GC memory card on ebay


----------



## Astalon (Mar 26, 2009)

So I was playing Soul Calibur 2 earlier with no problems, and that was great. Much love to WiiGator.

However, I tried playing the GCN Twilight Princess today and I ran into some problems. When I launch the Backup Loader, it goes through the standard splash screen, then the screen flashes once, then goes green, after which the Wii simply restarts. I'm not sure where exactly the problem here _lies_. I've tried different write speeds, that didn't work, and I can't really think of anything else.
Going to go buy a different brand of DVD tomorrow and try again. I've been using Verbatim. NTSC system and game.


----------



## Linuks (Mar 26, 2009)

Any news about Baten Kaitos?


----------



## Speedwagon33 (Mar 26, 2009)

Baten Kaitos works fine now for me, but it's in black and white sadly.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 27, 2009)

i think for you u.s user, you should try tinkering with the video output settings like 50hz etc


----------



## lurkintime (Mar 27, 2009)

I got pretty far in a couple games via Theta, and I just now updated to .2. 

Is there a way to fix the broken save files? I've heard of it being possible, but I've never been able to find a guide.


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 27, 2009)

yea fixing saves are pretty simple you've just gotta use a memory manager application to strip the files to the sd card then edit the title name on the pc


----------



## Mr Slayer (Mar 27, 2009)

for the black and white problem,

1. start up the backup launcher with a working disc inserted
2. remove the disc
3. put in the black and white disc
4. press A or whatever button you need to press
5. game should be in color

note: i have only tried this once with pokemon xd but i think it works
note: may work for other video problems with backups (havent tested)


----------



## Astalon (Mar 27, 2009)

Ahhh why does it keep resetting after the green screen!


----------



## lurkintime (Mar 27, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> yea fixing saves are pretty simple you've just gotta use a memory manager application to strip the files to the sd card then edit the title name on the pc



The problem is that i can't find something that lets me extract from the gcn memory card.


----------



## Rainy (Mar 27, 2009)

GCMM


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 27, 2009)

go search in wiibrew.org


----------



## Mr Slayer (Mar 27, 2009)

i just added a new game to the compatibility list

Boboboubo Boubobo Dassutsu! Hajike Royale


----------



## robman62 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr Slayer said:
			
		

> for the black and white problem,
> 
> 1. start up the backup launcher with a working disc inserted
> 2. remove the disc
> ...



good idea, I will try this


----------



## Zaiga (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr Slayer said:
			
		

> for the black and white problem,
> 
> 1. start up the backup launcher with a working disc inserted
> 2. remove the disc
> ...



What do you mean working disc? Do you mean a legal copy of a game?
And do I have to do this every time I want to use the launcher?
Does anyone know of a permanent fix?


----------



## Inferior_Design (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks WiiGator.  I appreciate the work, but I'm going back to Xi until the bugs get worked out.

I've already updated the mIOS...  Will Xi still work?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 28, 2009)

yea it's fin just run the xi launcher


----------



## Speedwagon33 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, that method seems to work thus far, Mr. Slayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


Thanks!

*Posts merged*

Yeah, that method seems to work thus far, Mr. Slayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Thanks!


----------



## robman62 (Mar 28, 2009)

Zaiga said:
			
		

> Mr Slayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means burn an NTSC game ALONE, and it will now double as a boot disk.......the multigame iso creator has a bug in which it wil ALWAYS export in PAL format, no matter what, so this is the only way to get the launcher to read your games in ntsc...


----------



## Mr Slayer (Mar 28, 2009)

Zaiga said:
			
		

> Mr Slayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by working disc i mean a backup disc that hasnt had the black and white problem

eg. my pokemon xd backup was in black in white.
my f zero gx backup wasnt.
i put in my f zero gx backup disc.
load up gc backup launcher 0.2 and wait for it to come up with the disc name and loading options.
i take out f zero gx.
i put in pokemon xd and chose my prefered loading option (i chose pal 60 on my pal wii cos im unsure if auto works with my method or puts it back in b&w)
and then the health and safety warning on pokemon xd shows up in b&w but the rest of the game is in color fine.

by the way, is there a wad for 0.2 yet?


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 28, 2009)

why get a wad for .2 when you have a gamma channel?


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 28, 2009)

I created a WAD for 0.2:

http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5636


----------



## Zaiga (Mar 28, 2009)

robman62 said:
			
		

> He means burn an NTSC game ALONE, and it will now double as a boot disk.......the multigame iso creator has a bug in which it wil ALWAYS export in PAL format, no matter what, so this is the only way to get the launcher to read your games in ntsc...



Ah, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Shinobi_3 (Mar 29, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> I created a WAD for 0.2:
> 
> http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5636



if i install this, will it force the region of my wii? i dont want it black and white again.


----------



## Mr Slayer (Mar 29, 2009)

Shinobi_3 said:
			
		

> Buzbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so maybe we could pester wiigator to remove that feature


----------



## Buzbee (Mar 29, 2009)

This WAD is useful if you don't want to go through the homebrew channel to launch. Otherwise, there is no difference.

I tried Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness NTSC. It plays in NTSC for me. I do not have this black & white problem some users keep complaining about. All my disks are NOT multigame discs (which could have the force PAL problem). All are are mini dvd-r. I am also patching v4 of the miospatcher for RCgamecube ONLY. I noticed the miospatcher can't download tmd.4 from Nintendo's servers so it gets skipped. Not sure if this is an issue or not.

- The loader will change the screen format in Wii mode to the screen format of the disc inserted at startup (this solves NTSC problems). is probably conflicting with starfall, preloader, etc. Any program that is capable of any kind of region changing would be suspect whether its for Wii mode or GC mode.

Did anyone notice there is a mios 9 on Nintendo's servers:

MIOS Version 9
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...100000101/tmd.9 copy to SD /00000001/00000101/v9/tmd.9
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000101/cetk copy to SD /00000001/00000101/v9/cetk
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/00000009 copy to SD /00000001/00000101/v9/00000009
http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000101/0000000A copy to SD /00000001/00000101/v9/0000000A

This has been out since the 3.4 update last November. Wonder why everyone's using mios v8 or earlier.


----------



## nyboy42 (Mar 29, 2009)

after i made the update, the gamecube games seem to have a problem reading saved files from that were made on the previous launcher...i dont think saved files that were made using the previous launcher are compatible with this new release.  Please look into this.  Also, is there anyway to downgrade back to the previous launcher?  Thank you


----------



## Ryufushichou (Mar 29, 2009)

Great work wiigator! Thanks to thiss ill be able to finish beyond good and evil (finally). Now i just have to get my DS working


----------



## Speedwagon33 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ah damn, Baten Kaitos still froze on me =\.


----------



## DeviousTom (Mar 30, 2009)

argh, the backup launcher is working fine (sorta), but all the original gamecube games (so the small gamecube sized discs) don't work, is this normal ? anyway to fix? ive had the gc backup launcher since it first came out and the gc discs didnt work on the early backup launcher versions, and it doesnt work on this latest one either.


----------



## cyclogenisis (Mar 30, 2009)

neschn @ you - NICE WORK [email protected]


----------



## Mr Slayer (Mar 31, 2009)

nyboy42 said:
			
		

> after i made the update, the gamecube games seem to have a problem reading saved files from that were made on the previous launcher...i dont think saved files that were made using the previous launcher are compatible with this new release.  Please look into this.  Also, is there anyway to downgrade back to the previous launcher?  Thank you


Backup launcher 0.1 theta saves arent read when using 0.1 xi or 0.2

i heard you can fix this by renaming your save files but i havent tested it

i just load my old saves with the 0.1 theta and my new ones with 0.2


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 31, 2009)

renaming saves works perfectly, its just an issue that the old one had with naming the files


----------



## Levente (Apr 1, 2009)

Does the system menu 4.0 installed with waninkoko's updater have a bad effect on the cMIOS and GC backuplauncher?


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 1, 2009)

some things work something dont, its not worth updating


----------



## kbkoolio (Apr 2, 2009)

Is bloody roar primal fury working now? I get a  black screen after the press start screen.


----------



## Sarius24 (Apr 2, 2009)

Where does this go on the SD?


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 2, 2009)

Sarius24 said:
			
		

> Where does this go on the SD?



what part do you mean?


----------



## Sarius24 (Apr 2, 2009)

nvm got the game to work....now the screen is in black and white and it's flickering like crazy O,o


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 2, 2009)

usa wii's dont like playing gamecube games for some reason, somthing about running them in pal 60hz


----------



## Sarius24 (Apr 2, 2009)

So there's now way of fixing that huh?


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 2, 2009)

he's working on it i beleive,
im lucky to have a pal wii. havent had any game issues at all.


----------



## omgwtflol420 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got the HBC and Backup Loader 0.3 with the 002 fix installed, but I've since updated to v4.0.  Does this prevent me from running/installing the backup loader, or can I start it up directly through the HBC instead of installing it to the menu?

My apologies for my general stupidity, especially if this has been asked before, and thanks in advance.


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 3, 2009)

just try running the ios installer, see if it works or not


----------



## slick1109 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey WiiGator.... First off, THANKS for this awesome Loader.  Everyone has wanted a WII GC loader for years now and you finally pulled it off.  You are THE MAN, and thanks again for what must have been a lot of grueling hours of hard work.

On a lighter note, your last two versions have worked great, but the current version 2.0 caused my gamecube controller to stop working once the game loads.  The controller works fine during your backup launcher screen, but once the game loads none of the buttons will respond.  I cant press "start" to load the game or anything else, so the opening videos just keep looping.  I have tested the games and controller with your previous versions and they work perfectly, but 2.0 gives me a complete GC controller failure in the game.

Just for reference, ..... softmodded Wii only, no hard mods, never updated, version 3.1U, twilight hack with gamma loader and your GC blackup launcher.  Games are backups, some multi, some single, all working fine with previous versions, just not 2.0.  Hope that helps.


-Slick


----------



## antipode (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey, I just want to compliment you on this excellent release - everything I've fired at it (at least that was confirmed to work by the compatibility list) has worked flawlessly!  Thank you for making this so easy to install and use.

The one problem I've had with it so far is with Beyond Good and Evil (ntsc, non-shrunken), burned on its own DVD.  It loads fine and makes it to the language selection screen, but doesn't recognize any controller input (it's not frozen, the menu still moves and all - I just can't affect anything on-screen).  I can't seem to figure out exactly what's causing this problem, and I haven't seen anyone else with it after searching for awhile.  My guess is because I actually have a previous BG&E save on my memory card, it's somehow interfering with it?  Chances are I'm wrong, and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas.  I've tried loading it in as many different ways as I can and have patched the MIOS, but haven't made any difference.

EDIT:  Yeah, slick1109 - that's the exact same issue I'm having.  But other games I've tried have worked perfectly fine - BG&E is the only one I've run into this with so far.


----------



## Djrabbit (Apr 4, 2009)

Im thinking about trying this but i was wondering if NTSC gc games will work on a PAL wii console ?


----------



## Mr Slayer (Apr 4, 2009)

they do but some dont


----------



## Djrabbit (Apr 4, 2009)

Okey thanks for the answer, is there any straight forward guide to how to install this?
Im pretty new at this just managed to get the USB loader in but thats it, got 3.2e firmware.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a question...
Are saves from Theta working?

I'd change them to work in Xi, but the Gamecube Save Extractor doesn't work with official memory cards.


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 4, 2009)

when using the memcard reader what slot is the card in?


----------



## Golfman560 (Apr 5, 2009)

LeonardoGolden said:
			
		

> I have a question...
> Are saves from Theta working?



If they didn't work in Xi they won't work in 2.0
The reason they don't work is because of the wrong file name and if you can't change that then either wait for or make an app that works on official memory cards or just make new saves.


----------



## trio3 (Apr 5, 2009)

hi i just downloaded the GC Backup loader 0.2, but i have no idea what to do with it, as it is not a dol file so i cant run it through homebrew, btw its a .file2 file


----------



## secretchaos1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Loader was working great for me earlier today, but then I disconnected my wii and reconnected it downstairs, and ever since I've been getting a black and white scrolling screen after loading my multigame disc.  I'm assuming this is because it is auto detecting it as PAL, however I setup the ISO to be NTSC-U and all of the ISOs on it were NTSC-U also.  I don't know why it worked fine moments before, and only after reconnecting I get this error. It might be due to using a different tv, but I really hope a solution becomes available for this problem soon.  I want to play Kirby Air Ride XD.


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 5, 2009)

trio3 said:
			
		

> hi i just downloaded the GC Backup loader 0.2, but i have no idea what to do with it, as it is not a dol file so i cant run it through homebrew, btw its a .file2 file



did you download it from the blog, make sure you are looking the the zip properly


----------



## trio3 (Apr 5, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> trio3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i just got it from the blog, got the zip/rar file and all it had in it was a file called '[5133]gcbackup0.2'. and it was a the type is called 'File 2'.


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 5, 2009)

[5133]gcbackup0.2.tgz\[5133]gcbackup0.2.tar\gcbackup0.2\gcbackup0.2.tgz\gcbackup0.2.tar\gcbackup0.2\
thats the directory that gets you to the patcher/loader


----------



## trio3 (Apr 5, 2009)

i got the rar file, extrated the file within it and the ONLY file that was in there was that '.file 2'. its not a dol elf or tar file, anyway i reneamed it to boot.dol but it doesent recognise it, if no-one can help it dont matter, just wanna play starfox adventures for it. sorry i rushed writing this.


----------



## secretchaos1 (Apr 5, 2009)

trio3 said:
			
		

> i got the rar file, extrated the file within it and the ONLY file that was in there was that '.file 2'. its not a dol elf or tar file, anyway i reneamed it to boot.dol but it doesent recognise it, if no-one can help it dont matter, just wanna play starfox adventures for it. sorry i rushed writing this.


change the extension of the .file2  to .tgz and extract with winrar.


----------



## trio3 (Apr 5, 2009)

secretchaos1 said:
			
		

> trio3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man i owe u 1


----------



## Golfman560 (Apr 5, 2009)

secretchaos1 said:
			
		

> Loader was working great for me earlier today, but then I disconnected my wii and reconnected it downstairs, and ever since I've been getting a black and white scrolling screen after loading my multigame disc.  I'm assuming this is because it is auto detecting it as PAL, however I setup the ISO to be NTSC-U and all of the ISOs on it were NTSC-U also.  I don't know why it worked fine moments before, and only after reconnecting I get this error. It might be due to using a different tv, but I really hope a solution becomes available for this problem soon.  I want to play Kirby Air Ride XD.




It's the TV.


----------



## kennethroop (Apr 5, 2009)

plz help me ? ok iam going to explain this the best way i can , i downloaded the gc backup launcher 0.2 and did everything that was told , so 

1st i inserted my original version 1.14a action replay it comes up. i enter codes and press start on gc controller
2nd- the disc says please open lid , i press eject on wii 
3rd- i insert backed up game 
4th- the action replay says please wait
5th- i get the scrolling screen and it doesn't go away 
is there a tutorial on how to use the action replay with backed up games?or a way to fix my problem? or am i doing something wrong?


plz help


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 6, 2009)

try starting the game with the b button


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 6, 2009)

Any more progress on Pokemon Box: Ruby & Sapphire (U)?

Updating to 0.2 fixed the game's error message, but it still isn't playable. The game black screens after I select progressive or interlace.


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 6, 2009)

isnt pokemon box pretty much useless now?


----------



## kennethroop (Apr 7, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> try starting the game with the b button




it worked thanks soooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuuchhh


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 7, 2009)

kennethroop said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glad i was of help lol


----------



## Mr Slayer (Apr 7, 2009)

FYI: GC backup launcher 0.2 fully works with waninkokos custom 4.0 firmware


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 7, 2009)

does this firmware 4 add the sd card loading for channels?


----------



## secretchaos1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> It's the TV.


I figured as much.  Is there anyway around that yet? Or will I have to stick with the old launcher until the next version is released?


----------



## peta18 (Apr 8, 2009)

great work, 
but ther is some problem with launching The Simpsons: Hit and Run. There are many lags starting the game. Launching is very slow.
There was no problem launching this game on 0.1Xi


----------



## renes2 (Apr 19, 2009)

I need help!!
I have installed the gc launcher wad and the Cmios rev 3 and i will play digimon world 4 but it doesnt work.
My wii is restetting and resetting after i have take the gc launcher...

sorry for my bad english


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 20, 2009)

have you installed the cios 249?


----------



## micric100 (Apr 23, 2009)

something to add to the wishlist for the next version would be being able to play games off the usb hard drive


----------



## Buzbee (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats probably not going to happen since in gamecube mode, the wii does not have access to the usb ports.


----------



## micric100 (Apr 24, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> Thats probably not going to happen since in gamecube mode, the wii does not have access to the usb ports.



that sucks.  Is there any way that the mios can be modified to have usb functionality? i'm not really a coder but from what I know this seems like it could be possible but it is probably a pretty major project.


----------



## akash86 (Apr 28, 2009)

if wiigator and waninkoko each have a seperate cmios, wich one is better? and i cant boot up gcbl0.2 from the hbc, it says "Invalid Wii Application" i have a wad wich has the B&W prob, but thats ok, hes been informed of that, lol



			
				WiiPower said:
			
		

> I think some people don't understand how the loader in the cMIOS works, so:
> If you want the new patches and features in the disc channel and when using Gamma, you have to install the cMIOS from the 0.2 package, because if you boot the gamecube games in these ways, the loader integrated in the cMIOS is started. If you don't update the cMIOS, you would of course use the old loader then.
> If you want the new stuff from the loader, you only need the loader and any compatible cMIOS.
> 
> ...


----------



## akash86 (Apr 28, 2009)

can u make a miospatcher for 0.2? i rly want to just run the games thru the disc channel, but on 0.2 and not theta...


----------



## nitrostemp (Apr 28, 2009)

there is, i like to call it softmii. basicly has the system always patched.


----------



## WiiGator (Apr 30, 2009)

akash86 said:
			
		

> can u make a miospatcher for 0.2? i rly want to just run the games thru the disc channel, but on 0.2 and not theta...



It is already included in the link on the first page.


----------



## kykiske (May 1, 2009)

Will ikaruga work anytime soon?


----------



## Coburn64 (May 2, 2009)

I had a issue with Mario Kart Double Dash, as I burnt it onto a normal DVD+R (the 4.7GB one), not the Mini-DVDRs, and it came up as "Mario Kart Double Dash!"

Upon launch, the screen goes black, and on the side of the screen is a blue tint. Nothing else happens.

I've tried booting the Disc using PAL50, PAL60 and using the patched mios & reloader, but to no luck.

Patched MIOS was v5. 

I was using GC Launcher v0.1 Xi, but I guess I'll take this version for a spin.

Do games have to be burnt to normal DVDs or MiniDVDs for successful bootup?

EDIT: Could have been a dodgy burn or something. Will try burning a different game to see if that works.


----------



## nicsudden (May 3, 2009)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> renaming saves works perfectly, its just an issue that the old one had with naming the files


Can anyone please explain to me how you rename a save file and what exactly are you supposed to name it to?
sorry for the really dumb question...but i have been trying to find this out for about 2 hours and really need some help here...


----------



## bin01 (May 4, 2009)

it would be cool if u release a GC SD/USB Loader


----------



## chrono_roy (May 6, 2009)

Speedwagon33 said:
			
		

> Baten Kaitos works fine now for me, but it's in black and white sadly.




Are you talking about "Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean" or "baten kaitos: Origins", because I can´t make the second one work :S


----------



## Letzte_Chance (May 9, 2009)

I tried to play Baten Kaitos Origins but it froze all the time.
Can anyone make a patch for this?


----------



## Prince Valmont (May 11, 2009)

Ok, I've been trying to figure this out for months, and I have yet to find the solution.

I have GC Backup Launcher 0.2 installed. 
I have a retail copy of Action Replay 1.14b with dongle.

I enter the Action Replay disc into the wii and hit start
The Backup Launcher says "Failed to Read DVD 186; Error x53100"
And then it proceeds to launch into the Action Replay, without letting me choose any options from the launcher menu.

I select my codes and hit start game, then it prompts me to enter my game. 
I then insert a multi game disc. It says loading, then it goes to black... indefinitely.

Each and every time.

How can I use my retail AR on my GC backup multigame discs?

WiiGator said on page 4 of this thread: 


			
				WiiGator said:
			
		

> Action Replay (Select button at startup screen):
> Press A to boot copy
> Press B to boot original
> 
> ...



So I have no idea. I've researched and yet I can find nothing to help solve this.
Please... anyone?


----------



## antipode (May 13, 2009)

antipode said:
			
		

> The one problem I've had with it so far is with Beyond Good and Evil (ntsc, non-shrunken), burned on its own DVD.  It loads fine and makes it to the language selection screen, but doesn't recognize any controller input (it's not frozen, the menu still moves and all - I just can't affect anything on-screen).  I can't seem to figure out exactly what's causing this problem, and I haven't seen anyone else with it after searching for awhile.  My guess is because I actually have a previous BG&E save on my memory card, it's somehow interfering with it?  Chances are I'm wrong, and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas.  I've tried loading it in as many different ways as I can and have patched the MIOS, but haven't made any difference.
> 
> EDIT:  Yeah, slick1109 - that's the exact same issue I'm having.  But other games I've tried have worked perfectly fine - BG&E is the only one I've run into this with so far.


Anyone have any ideas or suggestions about this?  I still haven't been able to get it to work, even when trying earlier versions of the Launcher.  It just stops on the language select screen.  All other GC games I've tried have worked flawlessly.


----------



## Buzbee (May 14, 2009)

If you think the problem is the previous BG&E save file then why don't you try to load the game without the memory card plugged in and see if you can get past the language slection screen.


----------



## antipode (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I just tried that - no dice.  It still hangs up right there, so it looks like that's not the issue.  I know it's not the ISO because there are lots of positive reports on it.  Any other ideas?  It must be something in common between slick1109 and me - I've tried PMing him but he never got back.


----------



## spadagoal (May 20, 2009)

kykiske said:
			
		

> Will ikaruga work anytime soon?



Yes yes.  Please Mr. Wiigator, could you make Ikaruga work in the next release!  It is one of the best gamecube games.


----------



## ToneEQ (May 20, 2009)

NVM


----------



## joe_263 (May 24, 2009)

I was playing Pikmin 2 today and I finished the first part of the game. However, I can't begin the second part because the screen always freezes during the credits. It's pretty annoying : |
Did someone else have the same problem?


----------



## kensoy (May 26, 2009)

i have a problem too
u.u

i installed mios v5 whit enable wii backup launcher
then i try whit super smash brothers melee
i try whit gamma and i get this 
failed to read dvd 263
Error 0x52400 Ready
after that the game loads but whitout image only sound and the game work(but can't see)
then when i try whit the GCbackup launcher
i also get that text

failed to read dvd 263
Error 0x52400 Ready

then the screen start to flip and i can't see the game right but it works

plz do help me here


----------



## golgoth (Jun 3, 2009)

Has someone tried lost kingdom? It should work with 0.2, but i get a black screen after the intro movie.


----------



## frozzted (Jun 5, 2009)

**edit** nvm, i understand why the newer versions dont work with AR


----------



## jaygee (Jun 7, 2009)

antipode said:
			
		

> antipode said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the same issue, to fix it you have to only have one gamecube controller plugged in. Even if you have a an extra wavebird thats turned off plugged it it still wont work, so make sure you only have one controoler plugged in.


----------



## lilbro (Jun 9, 2009)

golgoth said:
			
		

> Has someone tried lost kingdom? It should work with 0.2, but i get a black screen after the intro movie.



Same here. It says it works but I can't get it to work.


----------



## golgoth (Jun 13, 2009)

lilbro said:
			
		

> golgoth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then probably it's a wrong info, the game still doesn't work...


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2009)

um hello sorry for the n00b post but i need help,

I've downloaded this app for my Wii so i can play all my GameCube games i've once lost a few years ago
anyway i downloaded Pokemon XD,Pokemon Colussem,Digimon Rumble Arena 2,and Sonic adventure 2 Battle.
i played pokemon XD and it worked fine with no glitches or anything,but when i played the other 3 the game comes out in black and white static
any help?


----------



## shado blackstar (Jun 19, 2009)

Few possibilities...
1: The game doesn't work yet.
2: The ISO you got was bad.
3: You burned the ISO poorly, or your disk was damaged.
4: The backup launcher was improperly installed.
5: Your Wii is malfunctioning somehow.

1&2 are most likely.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2009)

hm,
yeah 1 and 2 possibility but sonic adventure 2 works (on the compatibility list) digimon rumble arena 2 says only pal version but the nstc played good on my wii
(despite it being in black n white) and pokemon colussem played good too but it shows in black n white


----------



## wilho (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,

Is it so that gamecube controller is required even by mios installer? Or is it common to mios patcher seems to jam just after starting with wii remote? I jos get hello greetings telling me that I have cios 249 installed, use at your own risk and so on, but then wii stops communicating with the remote.


----------



## ToneEQ (Jun 20, 2009)

You need an original Gamecube controller, some third party ones may work But I couldn't find one that did in the UK.


----------



## Valhawk (Jun 27, 2009)

Got a bit of a problem with the Gamecube Loader v0.2.  Here's what happened.  I upgraded my friend's Wii to 4.0u using a guide to keep all homebrew stuff working.  Everything installed fine and everything was working great.  I figured this would have also fixed the WiiWare restarting the system problem when trying to play, which it didn't.  I had a "copy" of Punch-Out!! in the system and was going to play and noticed the in disc channel there was an update.  My first thought was: "Damn, I forgot to block the update.".  My second thought, which was probably really stupid of me was: "I know the WiiWare problem is due to not having updated WiiShop IOS'.  Maybe installing an actual update would fix that."  So like an idiot, I did.

The basics of it is,  the update installed fine, everything still worked great, WiiWare was finally working along with some newer VC games that didn't before, the only thing that stopped working was the Gamecube Loader.  Every time we tried to load it, it would freeze and the screen would go nuts before it fully loads.  I'm pretty sure that installing that update on the Punch-Out!! disc was more than likely the reason this happened.  Does anyone have any ideas to fix it or would simply just downgrading and re-installing 4.0u would be the best way to go.


----------



## c64rmx (Jun 27, 2009)

antipode said:
			
		

> antipode said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you found a "cure" yet? I'm having same sorts of problems with Mega Man Anniversary Collection. The game won't crash but the controller isn't working.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 29, 2009)

ok, i downloaded a new iso of the games and they all worked perfectly without 
anymore problems!


----------



## cr08 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm curious as I haven't really seen this bug covered anywhere yet: Is there any particular reason why the clock in GC mode always reads at 1/1/2000 with the backup launcher?


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 4, 2009)

oh my memory card reads the games as 1/1/2000 to.
its a weird bug


----------



## Bronzodiriace (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi

I'am using cmios rev 3 and Gc backyup lancer o.2

Rogue leader II NTSC works without any problem

But Rogue Leader III NTSC doesn't work. I can see the first screen with name of the game, developer etc and it freezes.
I press b button for mios patch, R button for 480p and Y button for ntsc.

Any suggestions?


----------



## adriande2 (Jul 10, 2009)

kensoy said:
			
		

> i have a problem too
> u.u
> 
> i installed mios v5 whit enable wii backup launcher
> ...


I have the same problem, original discs won't work on the disc channel.
Try downloading Gecko OS 1.91(try wiibrew.org or the homebrew browser) and start it with that. You will always get that text when you start up an original disc though.


----------



## superpwn (Jul 11, 2009)

Buzbee said:
			
		

> The Raziel: If your game is original and you want to use Action Replay, try my AR loader:
> 
> http://www.eurasia.nu/modules.php?name=Dow...it&lid=5385




ive seen this around a bit, ive tried to get it to work but i fail at getting it to work


----------



## superpwn (Jul 11, 2009)

Id like to make a suggestion for the next update, when u go to your wii menu and chose disc channel and start game when theres a REAL gamecube game in there, not burned, for it not to load the GC backup launcher, since when i do that i cannot use my real copy of melee D:


----------



## Sabin_Figaro (Jul 16, 2009)

Is it really necessary to install mIOS? I do not want to run it from the disc channel


----------



## adriande2 (Jul 16, 2009)

superpwn said:
			
		

> Id like to make a suggestion for the next update, when u go to your wii menu and chose disc channel and start game when theres a REAL gamecube game in there, not burned, for it not to load the GC backup launcher, since when i do that i cannot use my real copy of melee D:


As I said above, Use gecko OS 1.91 (available on the homebrew browser).


----------



## akash86 (Jul 19, 2009)

i installed cMios c3 from waninko, and everything was fine, and then i wanted to uninstall preloader, and i was on 3.2, so i went down to 3.1, and then back up to 3.2. and then, i reinstalled the cMios v3. none of my gc backups ever show up in the disc channel as a real game anymore, wut should i do?


----------



## Hells Guardian (Jul 23, 2009)

thats because you need CIOScorp or the system menu has to load from CIOS. (Preloader can do that for you)


----------



## FGOD (Jul 25, 2009)

that is not true, you need the cmios installer from wiigator to install not only the cmios but also the backup compability for the disc channel...therefor you need to press x in the setup...


----------



## jgme (Jul 27, 2009)

slick1109 said:
			
		

> Hey WiiGator.... First off, THANKS for this awesome Loader.  Everyone has wanted a WII GC loader for years now and you finally pulled it off.  You are THE MAN, and thanks again for what must have been a lot of grueling hours of hard work.
> 
> On a lighter note, your last two versions have worked great, but the current version 2.0 caused my gamecube controller to stop working once the game loads.  The controller works fine during your backup launcher screen, but once the game loads none of the buttons will respond.  I cant press "start" to load the game or anything else, so the opening videos just keep looping.  I have tested the games and controller with your previous versions and they work perfectly, but 2.0 gives me a complete GC controller failure in the game.
> 
> ...



Has anyone else had this problem. This is exactly the problem I am having. No Controller functioning in game.


----------



## Jero25 (Aug 25, 2009)

jgme said:
			
		

> slick1109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had exactly the same problem on V2. Also troubled with the black and white stuff (that's out of the question right now, but I mention it because maybe its related, I don't know)

Has anyone already had an answer on this? I've searched GBA, googled it, and nothing


----------



## Jero25 (Aug 26, 2009)

To unplug the controller inmediately after the game starts loading, and plugging it again once it has loaded will do the trick.


----------



## shox3 (Sep 8, 2009)

First off I would like to say a big thank you to the people behind the gamecube backup launcher. My only criticism is that Cel Damage isn't supported and I really really really wanted to play that game. Hopefully it won't be too long before all games are supported. Keep up the good work and please add support for Cel Damage sooner rather than later.


----------



## rael (Sep 14, 2009)

hey maan you now you aree thee superman of the wii! all of us are truly happy with all of this!
i want to thank you and tell you to keep te good work!

just a litle question, i try to run splinter cell chaos theory and double agent, but they freeze when i try to start a game( if I start with the A button) it sais read error etc

when I try to stat pressing the start button, they go well, i can play etc etc but when it comes for example in chaos theory, when I try to pass a door it freezes and sais error disc read..

am I doing someting wrong? because I readed that another man had that problem but the only diference is that his game freezes after he save, so he only have to reset the game and keep playing!

please someone help!


----------



## justmike (Oct 4, 2009)

Alien Hominid works but don't shrink it. Also, when it works, there is no music, just sound... why is that?

I have the original disc in (NTSC) and it doesn't work on my PAL Wii. All my other original NTSC games for GameCube work on my Wii. 

Alien Hominid doesn't even load via disc channel, other original NTSC games do.

It loads using Geko, backup launchers, GC Boot but after it checks the memory card it just hangs and "there has been an error, please restart the console and refer to the nintendo manual."

Why?


----------



## motakay (Oct 8, 2009)

Are there eny more updates coming? I am really happy with all your work you have put in this. I so much want to play Star Fox Adventures, but with the current release the sound is off. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Mr Slayer (Oct 9, 2009)

Bronzodiriace said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I'am using cmios rev 3 and Gc backyup lancer o.2
> 
> ...


try using a pal version of the game


----------



## mastacut (Oct 10, 2009)

Is it possible to make a Gamecube backup Laucher Autoboot like Backup loader 0.3 autoboot ?

I Think Wiitgator can do it and it will be very practice.

Thanks


----------



## kevenz (Oct 12, 2009)

motakay said:
			
		

> Are there eny more updates coming? I am really happy with all your work you have put in this. I so much want to play Star Fox Adventures, but with the current release the sound is off. Is there any way to fix this?



You're supposed to have sound with GC launcher 0.2 and the wiigator cmios.

The only thing that's missing is the voice..... other than that, all the other sounds and music works for me.


----------



## nuva (Oct 24, 2009)

do i need a gamecube controller for this or does it work with the classic controller as well?


----------



## Retal (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish someone were able to continue this project to fix the outstanding problems - namely missing audio issues in a number of games.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 21, 2009)

does modchip conflict with backup launcher ?

I have a Wiikey 1 (1.9s) with gamecube audio fix.
I'm on 3.2E, no preloader, no cIOSCORP, cIOS249 rev14
Multi iso disc is working fine, but I wanted to play a multi disc game on a multi iso disc and I read backup launcher could do it.

I wished to try the change disc feature so I installed cMIOS included in 0.2, and run backup launcher 0.2
the launcher start reading the DVD, the picture is jumping once like if it's changing display mode from 50 to 60Hz, get back and print this error, with originals, single or multi iso. 
	
	



```
failed to read DVD 263
error 53100 ready
```
Then the game menu inside the launcher isn't showing, instead GCOS or the original game runs automatically.

I tried reinstalling cMios v8 twice, with and without disc channel patch. I tried launching from HBC and from disc channel. 
I also tried without cMios patched, It didn't work either. (it doesn't show the error, just run GCOS or original game directly)

Did I do something wrong ? Do I need to try other Mios version, or previous launcher version ?




			
				Adriand2 said:
			
		

> Kensoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this error is always shown with original, does that mean GC backup launcher think my discs are originals because the modchip trick the Wii drive?
Do I need to disabled Gamecube reading from my Wiikey and let GC Launcher deal with it ?


----------



## Signtist (Dec 23, 2009)

Every time I try to play a game with this program, it gets to the screen that says "Backup Launcher" then freezes. The disk drive then makes a sound like it's booting the game, but then makes a grinding noise and stops. I thought it was the disk, but i made a new backup and still got the same problem. Can someone help? I'm trying to play Cubivore. According to the compatibility list, it works fine.


----------



## cheech794 (Dec 30, 2009)

Signtist said:
			
		

> Every time I try to play a game with this program, it gets to the screen that says "Backup Launcher" then freezes. The disk drive then makes a sound like it's booting the game, but then makes a grinding noise and stops. I thought it was the disk, but i made a new backup and still got the same problem. Can someone help? I'm trying to play Cubivore. According to the compatibility list, it works fine.




Bump^^^^

Except that mine used to work and now all of a sudden it stopped and is doing the same thing that the above guys is doing. Starts to read it, disk spins, gets past " Backup Launcher" screen.


----------



## Signtist (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, i figured out that you can't have rev 15 installed in order to play this. I installed 13b and it works, but everything is in black and white. I know this has been asked before, but to my knowledge, it has never been fixed. I saw somewhere that by installing RVL-cmios-v4-v3.6-WiiGator.wad from cIOSOCORP 3.6 fixed it, but i did that and the problem still occurred. Is there still something else I need to install from that folder, or has the problem just never been fixed?


----------



## hockey11 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks wiigator 

i was wondering this backup launcher supports a multi iso disk?
and can i also play my legit gamecube games with this without problems

thanks


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2010)

hockey11 said:
			
		

> thanks wiigator
> 
> i was wondering this backup launcher supports a multi iso disk?
> and can i also play my legit gamecube games with this without problems
> ...


Multi iso disk works.
You have a menu to select which game to launch.
Multi disk games on a multi iso disk works too, you need to select the DVD2 with Z before launching DVD1. Then in the game, when you need to insert the disk2, eject and reinsert your multi-iso disc.

About legit, they are working too, but for I got an error with some of them (Zelda Ocarina of time Master quest).

For me, the GameCube Launcher menu is not showing at all. It boots the games using the GCOS menu on multi iso disk, so I'm pretty sure the Wiikey1 make the Wii think it's a legit disk and the launcher run it as a legit instead of a multi iso, showing the main GCOS .dol
(I didn't read report of other users about that, so I may be wrong).


----------



## hockey11 (Jan 3, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> hockey11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh ok thanks


----------



## nuva (Jan 3, 2010)

Do i need a gamecube controller or can i play with a classic controller as well?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2010)

you need a gamecube controller.
The wii runs in GameCube mode, there is no Wii hardware capability.


----------



## marakah (Jan 7, 2010)

Jero25 said:
			
		

> To unplug the controller inmediately after the game starts loading, and plugging it again once it has loaded will do the trick.




thank you for that!

was a long time ago but fix'd my problem


----------



## ethteck (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm completely new to everything so call me a complete noob. I'm having trouble running the miospatcher. The app loads, but it takes me to a black screen that I have to restart the wii to escape. The same thing happens with the backup launcher itself. 

My Wii's on system menu 4.2U
I have BootMii installed as boot2 (fortunately) and I backed up my NAND incase anything goes wrong.

Any advice? 
Thanks


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jan 10, 2010)

does the swamp of 2 dvd?

I play metal gears solid twin snakes


----------



## kallekall (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi WiiGator!

Could you please have a look at this and see if there is any way to fix this problem?!


----------



## emptysoul1983 (Feb 26, 2010)

great work on the backup launcher. problem is it seems most of the backups i want to play dont work lol. hoping ur next release will include support for the Splinter Cell games and hopfully Summoner. Summoner plays up to the point of right after the 1st Palace visit. try to move on to the next part on the world map and it freezes. great job otherwise, was able to play Metal Gear Solid and Starfox Assult. hope to see a 0.3


----------



## Royusmc (Feb 27, 2010)

Please wiigator can you just fix the menu to show a list of games on a muti disk. And no 0 bl bl gameid, just start with the 1 game and so on. Next all my games work fine with the start button. But I always end up pressing A or something when play Zelda collectors edition. So why not make A button reload as well as start button. I tryed woninkoko 0.5 and I liked the menu kinda but non of my gc games worked with it. So I went back to using yours, I just thank the menu could be better.


----------



## sKeEt (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok when I boot it up my video goes out so I have to navigate the menu blind. Can this be fixed?


----------



## laifuthegreat (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Wiigator, can you help me? I tried 0.1 and 0.1 xi and they both work fine, but 0.2 gives me problems. All games and the loader itself (when selecting a multidisc game) flicker, display in black and white, and in the loader's case, have the video display moving from the top of the tv to the bottom in a loop. It seems like I'm playing a region protected game, but I live in the U.S., the games are all NTSC, and I select NTSC for each game. Is the loader itself region protected or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## SwampFox56 (May 1, 2010)

wiigator, hows it going man, ya know i hate to sound pushy, but i see that you havent been active at all in 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . im gettin worried her bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  have you thrown in the towel?

i was also just wondering if you are going to be realeasing GC Backup Launcher 0.3 anytime soon? i miss playing all of my favorite 007 games. i would really hate to see you go away man


----------



## YayMii (May 30, 2010)

SwampFox56 said:
			
		

> wiigator, hows it going man, ya know i hate to sound pushy, but i see that you havent been active at all in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, he hasn't logged on since June 2009.


----------



## Etkar.H (Jun 13, 2010)

Okey. I have a wii which is on 3.2E Softmodded. And I burned a multi game iso. And then I put it on the Wii. Then I start the GC loader and it comes up a message: Failed reading dvd error 263. 
I use TDK DVD-R. I bought the Wii in June 2008.  I have installed cMIOS rev5 and patched it. But still not working... Neogamma doesn't work either...i get an error. 
I've searched everywhere on google without any solution. Any suggestion what may be the problem here?


----------



## xakota (Sep 16, 2010)

Someone help me please. I really want to play Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door, I have for years. But it keeps telling me there's no memory card in Slot A, when in fact there IS a memory card in slot A. Please help me get this fixed..


----------



## Bowser-jr (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice upload; will try it out once I get home. I'm guessing some games are still not working? Also, can we use it to load Gamecube games from an SD or USB?


----------



## adriande2 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm starting to think this is the last update for this program.


----------



## Cosmyc (Sep 12, 2011)

adriande2 said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think this is the last update for this program.


Me too and where is the download link? the one at the beggining is not working anymore...


----------



## aragon (Sep 12, 2011)

wii-homebrew.com has them for download


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 12, 2011)

please take a look at the Neogamma R9 Beta stickies in the backuploaders section of this board.
It contains EVERYTHING regarding to backup loading.
Neogamma R9 is pecifically meant to enhance playing GC backups.
GC backup launcher is hopeless out of date.


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Sep 18, 2011)

wiigator i love the backup launcher but can some games be fixed like crash wrath of cortex


----------

